# Alphacool Eisbaer an Aquaero 6 anschließen



## Emiterr123 (1. August 2018)

*Alphacool Eisbaer an Aquaero 6 anschließen*

Würde gerne die Drehzahl der Pumpe des Eisbaeren über die Aquaero 6 regeln. Brauche ich ein Adapterkabel wie bei der Laing DDC  oder kann ich den AE direkt dranhängen?


----------



## IICARUS (1. August 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer an Aquaero 6 anschließen*

Im Netz kannst du eine PDF zum Handbuch des Aquaero 6 finden.
Dort wird die Pinbelegung mit aufgeführt.

Zur Alphacool Eisbaer kann ich keine Pinbelegung finden und auch kein Bild was gross genug ist um die Kabeln selbst sehen zu können, daher bleibt es bei dir die Kabeln daran zu ermitteln und mit der Pinbelegung abzugleichen. Die Regelung kann auch nach Spannung erfolgen, dazu muss nicht nach PWM geregelt werden. Denn die darf neben 12v nur mit 7v betrieben werden. Sofern die Eisbaer überhaupt PWM hätte. Ohne PWM kannst du auch nur nach Spannung regeln, da würde noch nicht mal ein Adapter was daran ändern.

EDIT: Betriebs- und Montageanleitung aquaero 5/6


----------



## Narbennarr (1. August 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer an Aquaero 6 anschließen*

Ist n ganz normaler 3 Pin Anschluss...einfach an die Lüfteranschlüsse stecken und per Spannung regeln


----------



## Emiterr123 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer an Aquaero 6 anschließen*

Okay, dank euch.


----------

